# Question for ladies with responsive desire



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Ladies, are there any of you like this: 

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/shameless-woman/201010/do-you-understand-female-sexual-desire

My wife is like this and even though we have been married for over 40 years, I want to learn. So if any of you are like this, let me know. I have some questions for you.


----------



## gettingout (Jan 15, 2013)

Ask away.....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I suppose this is in reference to women who never has a sexual desire unless a man initiates sex.

Why does everything have to have a label these days?


I consider myself HD. But I do admit that if I'm doing something like the laundry my level of sexual desire is a bit low at that moment. If my man comes along with some well placed nibble and whispers in my ear my level of desire will defiately respond immediately. I think that all people have some level of "responsive desire".


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I am HD but yes have responsive desire.
I think that some men do but a lot of women do.

For me it's about paying attention. Act like we just met, notice my hair, eyes, what I'm wearing and flirt with me, a lot. 
Give genuine compliments and for me a man taking charge turns me on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Before the questions, a little background. I think that I am a good mix of Alpha and beta, although I do tend to be more beta. my love languages are quality time and ohysical touch so I am the affectionate one in our relationship. Her love languages are acts of servie and words of affirmation. I think I do a pretty good job at speaking her love language (housework, cleaning off her car in the morning, making her breakfast, etc.). Last night we had sex and her orgasm seemed to last forever...WOW!!

Ok, so here are some questions:

It seems to me that someone who had such awesome orgasms would want it more often. Is that true with you?
How often do you think about sex and initiate?
Would you prefer your SO to initiate most of the time?
Would you tell me, "who cares who initiates as long as you are getting some!"?

I realize that everyone is different. I have tried to get. Her interested in this site as well as other blogs to no avail. 

The aforementioned article in the link has helped me to realize that my wife is not all that unusual. Thanks for your input! Like I said, even after 40 years there is still much I can learn.


----------



## justforfun1222 (Feb 6, 2013)

There are so many things that drive a woman's sexual desires. When I was in my 20's I thought about it constantly, wanted it all the time, no romance was really needed, just loved the way it made me feel. That part slowed down a little in my 30's but still pretty strong, however timing with kids at home made it difficult in those years so I did not get to enjoy it as often. Now that I have gotten into my 40's I think about it a lot still, however, body image and hormone levels as you age make it harder for you to "Want it" the same way. I have days where I feel unattractive, and when you feel that way you do not want anyone else to look at you. I have found as I age that I also like more of the foreplay, not just sexual, like, romance, snuggling, spending time together in places that would naturally lead to later having sex. I have never been one to have a problem with orgasm.. I guess I have been really lucky in that regard. I am however not a response person (although I will respond if suggestions are made), I am the initiator most of the time with sex, and the other "foreplay" I mentioned, and sometimes that gets old, but regardless of who does the initiating of it, I am up for it most of the time. Make sure you let her know that she is beautiful to you everyday, not just on special occasions, that helps her esteem and when we feel pretty, we feel sexual, or at least I do. Anyway.. hope this helps.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

justforfun1222 said:


> Make sure you let her know that she is beautiful to you everyday, not just on special occasions, that helps her esteem and when we feel pretty, we feel sexual, or at least I do. Anyway.. hope this helps.


Thanks for the reply!! OMG..she IS hot and I let her know all of the time! I have some pics of her and us on my profile page so you can see what I mean. Not all guys are attracted to petite 5'2" 112 lb women...but I sure am!


----------

